
Jobs' Health Message Makes Little Sense, Experts Say - nreece
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/01/stevejobshealth.html
======
jodrellblank
Steve Jobs is rich and smart and gets things done. When he says he makes
something his number one priority, that means he's doing something serious
about it. When he sees a doctor, it's not going to be the same sort of doctor
who does liposuction with a trowel in a warehouse. When he has tests, they
wont be a $2.50 chemistry set.

He will see real experts. They will expertly advise him. Professionals will
say things like the two people at the end of the linked article - "I have no
knowledge of his condition and will not comment" and "Asked whether armchair
diagnoses are reasonable or productive, Skarulis replied, 'Unfortunately, no'"
and "agreed with Lustig's assessment of Jobs' statement as _insufficiently
detailed to merit speculation_ "

Real experts will not take a deliberately vague brief announcement to the
general public, with no medical history or test results, and start second
guessing the doctor(s) involved and implicitly accusing the CEO of a very
successful company of telling untruths, and 'real' journalists would not take
this rumourmongering gossipy timewasting wordflood and submit it as news, and
'real' reputable news company editors would not approve it for worldwide
publication under their once good name.

